# im loosing my home,must rehome my birds:(



## Kailey lane (Jun 8, 2009)

im loosing my home in a month,my birds have no were to go and i must find them a good home with an experienced pigeon owner,i love these birds and haven't had them long but i have no other choice at this point,i will be living on my friends couch so they need a new home.these two are madly in love,they bred regularly i replace the eggs with wooden ones.jujubean is about 1 year old and bunny is 3.here are some pics.please get back to me if you can give them a great home.i want them to go to a home that takes their pets to the vet when they get sick and keeps their loft clean for the most part.they are both loving sweet birds and live indoors right now but they could live in a loft.
here is bunny the hen
















heres jujubean the male









i also have video of them together if you would like to see it.let me know.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Please respond on this thread

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=55869


----------

